# A Tale of Two Fishes



## PutYourBestFinForward (Jan 17, 2016)

I've loved fish my entire life, preferably in a tank, not on a plate. I think my love for fish started is when I'd go to a huge koi pond in upstate New York, and we'd always feed them with the pellets the place supplies. Around Christmas a few years ago, my Dad realized how much I love fish, so he got me a little butterfly betta, who I named Barnaby. I loved him so much, and having him taught me a lot about owning a fish, especially a betta. He passed away not to long ago though, and I was devastated. I found him a nice box, and I laid some gravel from his tank on the bottom. I then put him inside and wrapped the box with cloth, and dug through the frozen soil in my backyard to bury him. We marked his grave with his first ever tank decoration, and we lit a candle on top of his grave at his funeral. It was horrible. For days his empty bowl sat on my dresser, and I always would think about him, until I put it away. Then, very recently, I got a new betta, a very beautiful crowntail I named Frisk (gotta have those video game references). We tried to do things better this time, with a filter and a new bowl, along with a plant, and I really do hope my little buddy does have a very long and very happy life.


----------



## LittleStar (Oct 2, 2015)

I love what you did for Barnaby when he passed away. That is so very kind. You definitely deserve this new Betta friend. Many blessings to you this go around! Enjoy!


----------

